# Finger Lakes Cycle



## john cravatta (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi All
I will be going out to the wineries around finger Lakes for a day and 1/2. 
Any suggestions on the best place to cycle on a road bike.
I usually go out 30 to 50 miles
Thanks John


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

OK, first of all, which lake(s)?. Which wineries? And, do you REALLY want to combine drinking with cycling, especially with all the hills?


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Auburn, Seneca Falls, Geneva all nice.

The further south you go from the north end of the lakes, the hillier it gets. You can also ride north towards Lake Ontario, flat riding up that way.

The Bon Ton Roulet bike rode takes place in July, has routes shown on the site.

https://bontonroulet.com/


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Keep in mind, all the GOOD wineries are on the south ends of their respective lakes, with just a few exceptions.Also, most of the better known wineries are on busy state routes; between the hills and the lakes their ain't any other places for the roads! Keuka, Seneca and Cayuga lakes all have wineries along them, and the last 2 lakes are at least 30 miles long. Quite a few wineries are 'near' Watkins Glen, but the traffic on the roads there is atrocious, especially around race weekends. There are also several great wineries near Hammondsport.

A tour around Keuka is probably has the least traffic. There is a great road from Branchport, along the inside of the 2 arms of the lake, past Keuka college, and into Penn Yan. No wineries on this road, though. But, Dr. Konstantin Frank winery and a couple other first-rate wineries (as well as the tourist-trap Bully Hill...) are on the west side of Keuka lake.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

No Time Toulouse has some good suggestions. The ride around Keuka is about 55 mi. IIRC, with quiet roads, nice scenery and some good wineries. A loop around Seneca or Cayuga is more like a century, so you probably wouldn't want to do that. In my opinion, the highest concentration of really decent wineries is on the East side of Seneca between Burdett and Ovid. One could do a nice ride to hit a few of the better wineries on the West side of Cayuga (maybe Sheldrake Point and Hosmer) and then cut across to Seneca and visit some of the Seneca east side wineries via Trumansburg (a nice little town). Co. Rt. 1 from T'burg west is will bring you right to the middle of the best strip on Rt. 414. Check out a map to see what I mean. Probably more miles than what you want (plot it out on ridewithgps or similar).


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Well, the ride around Keuka is great.....except for the bit between Branchport and Weedsport.....


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Weedsport?? Isn't that over by Auburn?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry-Branchport to Hammondsport- very twisty road, no shoulders, blind curves, heavy traffic.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh, I don't usually take the road right along the lake. Climb up Italy Hill and take a left onto the county road that goes south - it takes you by Dr. Frank, Heron Hill, etc.


----------

